# Best hand cleaner



## Tankless

After a long...long day of work, what works the best. For me, I hate the waterless cleaners...or hand sanitizers. Reminds me when I was 13 :yes:!

I typically use the orange gogo with pumice. It works ok I guess but sometimes it doesn't matter how many times I clean them. Seems like my skin is just stained. What do you use?


----------



## Ron

I like to use these. They do a good job getting the grim off the hands. But best stuff I found to work is good old Borax.


----------



## user4




----------



## 422 plumber

Kresto is great, plus it clogs up the drains when mixed with coal dust at the power plants I take care of.


----------



## pzmember

ive been using ironclad general duty work gloves. pretty good w/ dexterity and keeps the hands clean. plus i was getting sick of all of the little cuts and the ensuing primer in them. took a while to get used to wearing gloves but now i dont want to work w/ out them.


----------



## Redwood

Ron The Plumber said:


> I like to use these. They do a good job getting the grim off the hands. But best stuff I found to work is good old Borax.


I'll agree with you Ron those Hercules towettes are pretty damn good,
They do a damn good job of cleaning your hands.

I never realized how good they were until one day I finished a job a block away from the shop and I decided to stop there and clean up for lunch.

I went in and used the Go-Jo washed up good then after looking at my hands went out to the truck for a hand cleaning towel before I wanted to touch my food.

But I'm going to one up ya!
I switched over to these...










I found that they clean as well or maybe even better and when ya catch a bit of dirt on your face these will wipe it off your face without the burning and irritation that the Hercules ones have. THe towelette has a smooth side and a gritty scrubing side and they work very well.:thumbup:
http://www.dykem.com/product_images/literaturePDF/LI106.pdf


----------



## Ron

Redwood said:


> I'll agree with you Ron those Hercules towettes are pretty damn good,
> They do a damn good job of cleaning your hands.
> 
> I never realized how good they were until one day I finished a job a block away from the shop and I decided to stop there and clean up for lunch.
> 
> I went in and used the Go-Jo washed up good then after looking at my hands went out to the truck for a hand cleaning towel before I wanted to touch my food.
> 
> But I'm going to one up ya!
> I switched over to these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found that they clean as well or maybe even better and when ya catch a bit of dirt on your face these will wipe it off your face without the burning and irritation that the Hercules ones have. THe towelette has a smooth side and a gritty scrubing side and they work very well.:thumbup:
> http://www.dykem.com/product_images/literaturePDF/LI106.pdf



I'd try them out, but not sure our company will pay for them since there not in our supply house, I have not seem those around here anywhere yet.


----------



## Herk

I always keep the Hercules for Hands around because they're really good for cleaning just about anything, not just hands. Even pencil marks off countertops!

Years ago, I bought some pumice hand cleaner with essential oils that smells like marijuana. Works pretty good. Got 'em from a company that I don't know whether they're in business anymore. I don't even remember how I found the guy, but the hand cleaner was called Black Tie and the company was Excel. The guy also sold a lot of Super Ego tools, nitrile gloves, sawzall blades, and so on.

My problem is, I can't use things like Go-Jo because they're kerosine-based and make my hands break out in blisters.


----------



## Ron

They sure do take off the wax from your hands thou, quickly to.


----------



## Redwood

Grainger has them.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

Since 1901 :whistling2:



I wear gloves for everything so I still use the hercules hand wipes......but for my arms after drain cleaning or my gloves so I can eat without taking the gloves off. 

That's right...I'm always eating.:thumbup:


----------



## Scott K

Nothing like a little xylene to clean the hands. So what if it's a harsh VOC that will make you sterile - clean hands are all that matters.

All kidding aside I've used the Orange Pumice crap and it works ok but something about those days where you get primer on your hands, or some pro-dope, or that super fine copper dust from cleaning copper fittings & pipe that embeds itself deep in your pours that calls for something else. On one site this guy had this stuff called "power Maxx" that I tried and it worked much better than the Orange Pumice stuff. It had what felt like bigger granules in it that seemed to clean better.

I was at a company picnic with a guy I work with, my gf, and his wife. We were talking about dirty plumber hands and he started talking about how when he was a bachelor, he used to just let the dishes pile up in his sink until Friday where he'd then spend 45 minutes to an hour washing them. His Wife gives him this funny look and he goes "what - you spend 45 minutes washing dishes and then your hands are nice and soft and ready for the weekend to tweak/grab some....... (insert obvious answer there)," and everyone laughed out loud pretty hard. Too funny.


----------



## Redwood

DUNBAR said:


> Since 1901 :whistling2:


I got a lit cigarrette so I gotta use something non-flammable.


----------



## Proud Plumber

DUNBAR said:


> Since 1901 :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> I wear gloves for everything so I still use the hercules hand wipes......but for my arms after drain cleaning or my gloves so I can eat without taking the gloves off.
> 
> That's right...I'm always eating.:thumbup:


The wealthy mans hand cleaner.


----------



## O.C. plumberman

I have a 1 gallon jug of that orange hand cleaner they sell at auto parts stores, a small pint sized container of waterless hand cleaner, a small container of clear antiseptic gel, and a bar of soap I got at embassy suites in Brea. Total investment: $15


----------



## DiRtY pLuMbEr

*Clean Is Happy!!*



Tankless said:


> After a long...long day of work, what works the best. For me, I hate the waterless cleaners...or hand sanitizers. Reminds me when I was 13 :yes:!
> 
> I typically use the orange gogo with pumice. It works ok I guess but sometimes it doesn't matter how many times I clean them. Seems like my skin is just stained. What do you use?


I've had very good luck with Knock Off hand cleaner. It smells a little like bleach but sure does get your hands clean. It even cleans under your nails with little effort.:thumbup:


----------

